# Grills like this in Texas?



## texasmac (Aug 27, 2012)

Been looking at different grill/smoker combos and found this with the design I like but it's made in Illinois. It's an Engelbrecht grill, Series 1000 Braten. They have a website at grillsandcookers.com and don't have distributors in Texas.

Anyone know of a manufacturer in Texas that makes a grill like this?


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Just buy that one. It looks awesome. Also search Argentine grill for more ideas.
I have some Argentine friends and they all have massive brick pits in their backyard


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

They had something like that at the HEB in Pearland this summer in the grill section. If I remember right, they were on sale. Looked like the cables that raised the grill were not working right, the cables were too small and they were closing them out.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

What is that pully thing for? It's kinda cool...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It's basically a Santa Maria style grill.

*Santa Maria BBQ Grill Outfitters*

You may want to Google 'Santa Maria grills' & display the images - the are many renditions to choose from.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

One of the cool things that the Argintine style grills do it construct a burn cage that is up off the deck so you burn real logs and the coals drop out at the bottom. The you just shovel them under your cooking grate as needed. It does have a different flavor than even good lump.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I think Klose makes something similar.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

All you have to do is take the picture of the style you like (built-in insert, stand alone or trailer mount) to just about any fabricator & tell him the dimensions you want & they will be able to build it for you. It's just comes down to haggling price.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Why would you spend that much on a grill? You can get 2 Dayton truck rims and a grate for almost nothing if all you want to do is grill. smoking and slow cooking is a whole new story. Good luck in your endeavor. If you spend $ 2500 bucks plus tax and shipping and wait 20 weeks for delivery I have lots of items for sale.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I was assuming that he just 'liked the look' of these grills... but you are correct. Or he could just buy a Weber Kettle for $99 & be cook'in in 30 minutes...

I don't know him or his situation so I just tried to answer his question...


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I dunno I think it's kinda cool if you're into "outdoor" cooking.


----------

